# Nintendo Switch



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thoughts on the New Switch ?

https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Nintendo-Switch/Nintendo-Switch-1148779.html


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was looking forward to this. Honestly the price puts me off Nearly £300 and over £300 with the accessories you'll more than likely want.

Not an amazing amount of games at launch and an Nvidia Shield tablet is just as powerful for half the cost.

Saying that, I want it to do well as the Wii U flopped horrendously.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Possibly nintendos last chance in the gaming platform has to be a success i would have thought. I like the idea, though havent pought a comp since the wii there crazy prices now. Any vr for it that seems to be the way to go


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> Possibly nintendos last chance in the gaming platform has to be a success i would have thought. I like the idea, though havent pought a comp since the wii there crazy prices now. Any vr for it that seems to be the way to go


I'm going over a friends tonight who has Playstation VR. A few of them have had a go and they feel sick after not much gaming so be interesting to try it for myself.

Ref the Switch and VR. Yes. It's in the pipeline and they want to support it. A Patent was filed for it and more recently they've said they will release VR for it when they work out how people can play it for longer periods of time.

At this point, I see VR as a gimmick.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think this is Nintendo's last throw of the dice, I personally can't see them becoming number 1 anymore, Sony and Microsoft are too far ahead now.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I think this is Nintendo's last throw of the dice, I personally can't see them becoming number 1 anymore, Sony and Microsoft are too far ahead now.
> 
> View attachment 50012


They aren't aiming for the hardcore gamer though. They want people who bought the wii, gameboys and Nintendo DS's to buy the switch as it's basically an all in one device.

Games on the go and if you want to, games on the big TV too.

The PS Vita is dead. There is no other competition in that market place for 'REAL' games. I say real games as I don't consider mobile apps fully immersive gaming.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Way too expensive for me at £300.

If it fails they'll just drop it and move onto something else like they have with the Wii U


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Andysp said:


> Way too expensive for me at £300.
> 
> If it fails they'll just drop it and move onto something else like they have with the Wii U


I'm undecided. I would like to get one when the price drops as I think some brand new, decent graphics nintendo favourites like mario etc would be really nice.

Is a bit of a bummer that not all games are going to support TV mode.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Usually always grab the Nintendo consoles purely for Zelda. Not sure on the switch though, almost another gimmick really and the power of it isn't impressive compared to the older PS4 and XB1.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Usually always grab the Nintendo consoles purely for Zelda. Not sure on the switch though, almost another gimmick really and the power of it isn't impressive compared to the older PS4 and XB1.


If you have the wii U, the same Zelda game is coming out for that.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

got to see the switch at the weekend - My step mum and step sister both have one. They are proper handheld gamers ever since Gameboy. Then PSP then Ds's.

It really is nice and fantastic quality. Played zelda on both the screen and TV. Got to say they is no downfalls from the short play and would be a great addition to a gamer who travels. I also am thinking is it worth getting one for my night shifts


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I got one for Cookie Youngster last Sunday. It's brilliant. He loves it and the one-two switch game is hilarious. 

He brought it to a friends house on Saturday past and they spent ages messing around with it. Really well put together, and as with all Nintendo stuff, battery life is very impressive. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

So anyone actually bought/ used one?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've used one for a while from my mother in law and sister got to say they are fantastic played Zelda breathily and Mario kart 

I have actually ordered one which I am waiting on  be great for the kids and me on night shift - I have ordered Mario kart . Zelda , splatoon 2 & minecraft

I have also been watching a lot of gameplay on twitch


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Got one on pre-order for my lad, along with Splatoon 2. Will probably pick up Mario Kart as well for him.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

finally cracked and ordered one for my son for xmas. Went with the neon mario kart bundle. The price was too good not to buy at £259.98 delivered !!I bought it through very and they had a 20% off code if you bought it on your account rather than pay outright....will pay it off straight away once delivered.

Regretting not getting the platoon bundle and mario kart but i must remember it is for my son and he wants the mario rabbids game anyway lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Got one on pre-order for my lad, along with Splatoon 2. Will probably pick up Mario Kart as well for him.


Picked this up the other day when it came into stock at Smyths toys. Now just got to buy him a screen protector, carry bag, 12v charger, more games.....


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

LeadFarmer said:


> Picked this up the other day when it came into stock at Smyths toys. Now just got to buy him a screen protector, carry bag, 12v charger, more games.....


with regards to screen protector there are a couple of options - Id say just get one of eBay.

My current stock for my switch is -

Nintendo switch
Splatoon limited edition case
Splatoon limited edition pro controller
Nintendo messenger bag with hard case
Nintendo Case
Nintendo play stand
nintendo steering wheel

from what I can think ov of the top of my head

games -
splatoon 2
mario kart
bomber man
arms
zelda

I am also now currently collecting amiibos


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thinking of buying one for my daughter when she turns 5 in Feb. What are your thoughts? What are the games like? She enjoys mario kart on the wii


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

My twins are 5 and love it. Mario is great for all the family. Splatoon 2 is a must and great for that age. I think those would be the 2 I would choose again first


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> My twins are 5 and love it. Mario is great for all the family. Splatoon 2 is a must and great for that age. I think those would be the 2 I would choose again first


:thumb: thanks


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a shame you can’t do co op in splatoon


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

You can only do Co Op if you have 2 switches. Problem is they still don't guarantee the same team. The amount of arguments my twins have from one winning and one losing is ridiculous lol. Alfie currently level 50.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> You can only do Co Op if you have 2 switches. Problem is they still don't guarantee the same team. The amount of arguments my twins have from one winning and one losing is ridiculous lol. Alfie currently level 50.


Yeah we have had same issue in my house but i refuse to buy another switch. If the screen alone was cheap i may bite as we have plenty joy cons.

It is a good game though and kids love it. i am still a huge fan of mario kart and the sole reason i buy nintendo


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

danwel said:


> Yeah we have had same issue in my house but i refuse to buy another switch. If the screen alone was cheap i may bite as we have plenty joy cons.
> 
> It is a good game though and kids love it. i am still a huge fan of mario kart and the sole reason i buy nintendo


Mario Kart is brilliant. As for Obyssey I found this to old for my kids so went for Sonic Forces instead.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

We got mario and the Rabbids for xmas. The be fair my oldest at 7 plays it more than my youngest at 5


----------

